# BRAND spanking new ENGINE!!!!!!!



## huskerGTO (May 8, 2005)

Well, I got some AWESOME news today...!!!!

After my Pontiac dealer pulled the LS2 out of Blu Goat yesterday, they called me today and said that GM authorized getting a new engine!!!

Rare case, but one of the cylinders wasn't completely round, and THUS was leaking oil! Brand SPANKING new engine is coming in on Weds!!!! WOOOHOOOOO!!!!!!!!! :cheers arty:


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

huskerGTO said:


> Well, I got some AWESOME news today...!!!!
> 
> After my Pontiac dealer pulled the LS2 out of Blu Goat yesterday, they called me today and said that GM authorized getting a new engine!!!
> 
> Rare case, but one of the cylinders wasn't completely round, and THUS was leaking oil! Brand SPANKING new engine is coming in on Weds!!!! WOOOHOOOOO!!!!!!!!! :cheers arty:


good for you :cheers you can start back over at 0 miles. how long have they had your goat?


----------



## huskerGTO (May 8, 2005)

They told me that I couldn't reset the Odometer....should I challenge this??

I've had it for 4 months, 5100 miles! thanks,

Dave


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

huskerGTO said:


> They told me that I couldn't reset the Odometer....should I challenge this??
> 
> I've had it for 4 months, 5100 miles! thanks,
> 
> Dave


 :willy: 4 months and still had to pay a note OMG . they will not roll it back dont ask good luck


----------



## TexasAggie (Mar 2, 2005)

Just save all the paperwork so when and if you ever sell it, the new owner will have the documentation. :cheers


----------



## huskerGTO (May 8, 2005)

Thanks, I wont push them to roll it back then! Thanks, looking forward to getting her back!!

Dave


----------



## anmracing (Feb 9, 2005)

I thought rolling back the Odometer was illegal anyway?!?!


----------



## Rotten Rat (Aug 17, 2005)

First, yes it is illegal to change the odometer on the car unless it has malfunctioned.

Second, they aren't going to roll it back because the only new component is the engine, the rest of the vehicle still is covered under the original warranty and those first 5100 miles are still wear and tear on the vehicle.


----------



## GOTPWR (Sep 10, 2005)

Who cares about 5k miles! Brand new engine is the BEST way to go in this situation. It's good to see GM step up and do the right thing. :cheers 
Keep your paper work, all of it, and it won't make a difference if you decide to sell down the road.

Something told me 1qt every 1000 miles wasn't just a gasket!


----------



## westell (Oct 4, 2004)

huskerGTO said:


> Well, I got some AWESOME news today...!!!!
> 
> After my Pontiac dealer pulled the LS2 out of Blu Goat yesterday, they called me today and said that GM authorized getting a new engine!!!
> 
> Rare case, but one of the cylinders wasn't completely round, and THUS was leaking oil! Brand SPANKING new engine is coming in on Weds!!!! WOOOHOOOOO!!!!!!!!! :cheers arty:


Told you so !!! Congrats. More than likely the cylinder WALL was out of round. I had 4 out of 8 out of round top to bottom by .001

Now, you'll see that baby come complete with all accessories even the valve covers and oil filler cap. Enjoy


----------



## huskerGTO (May 8, 2005)

westell said:


> Told you so !!! Congrats. More than likely the cylinder WALL was out of round. I had 4 out of 8 out of round top to bottom by .001
> 
> Now, you'll see that baby come complete with all accessories even the valve covers and oil filler cap. Enjoy



Thanks so much!!! I just hope they don't replace my oil filler cap! I replaced it with a billit polished aluminum one that looked sweet! Race on for me while I'm down boyz!!!!!!!

Dave


----------

